# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Cila eshte mosha e pershtatshme per martese?

## CRI

Si titull.

Si mendoni nje vajze mbi 30 vjece ose nje djale mbi 35 te pamartuar? Pra dmth nje njeri qe kalon "moshe martes " sipas mendimit tradicional ose konservator

Se ketu ne Kine nqs nje vajze mbi 25 mbetur beqare, prinderit, te afermit do te jene te shqetesuar per kete. Sikurse martesa eshte gjera e pare ne axhenden e vajzes. Ndersa djali has me pak stresin nga familja.

----------


## Nete

Kane kaluar ato kohe te tradicionales me,kur e ndjen momentin e duhur martohet.

----------


## B@Ne

> Kane kaluar ato kohe te tradicionales me,kur e ndjen momentin e duhur martohet.


Do shtoja dhe kur jane te gjitha kushtet ...pune , shtepi ...Etj

----------


## KORCARI 2

E paskemi nje gje te perbashket me kinezet

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

kur ta vendosin friendsat ne FB, pa i.

----------


## Brari

mosha me e mir per martes eshte 18-22 vjec..

katundaret ne kte mosh martohen..
sepse ata i din gjerat mire..

po pse i din gjerat mir katundaret..

shikoni katundaret me vemendje..

cdo katundar ka bere 7 vila ne kto 20 vjet..
kjo eshte mencuri..
pra kush do te mencurohet te mesoj nga katnaret..
jan kopila..

----------


## CRI

Edhe shoku im tha qe ne mosha me e mire per martesn eshte 18, dmth aq me e re sa me mire per lindjen e femijes
por martesa jo vetem eshte per te bere  nje femije, eshte per lumturine e nje ciftit te ri
nese martohet ne mosha te reja, nese jane mjaft te pjekur te pergatitur,, OK eshte, ne jo, do te kete shume konflikte, lufte... keto gjera ne jete apo jo

----------


## Gentian_gr

Mosha!
Kur e do njehere,dashurohesh per se dyti,e per se treti e me radhe :buzeqeshje:  te disaten here me te njejten ndjenje(vulose me nje martese).
Sa per moshe me ka ngel mendja aty te 17-at ta beja :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ceni-1

Mosha me e mira do te ishte 19 , po te plotesoheshin kushtet !

----------


## broken_smile

s'e kam kuptuar asnjehere c'te mire mund te sjelle martesa. me duket nje tjeter budallallek i radhes per t'iu pershtatur budallalleqeve te tjera te shpikura nga njerezit. burokracira te kota qe i detyrojne njerezit te bejne disa gjera edhe kur ata nuk duan.

----------


## Gentian_gr

Zhgenjimi flet apo,,,???

----------


## broken_smile

> Zhgenjimi flet apo,,,???


jo  :buzeqeshje:  per mua eshte vertet budallallek si shume gjera te tjera qe jane te pavenojshme kur dy dashurohen...

----------


## Endless

o broku edhe une fiks ashtu si puna jote e mendoj kete punen e marteses...si behet ne kete rast??? ku do e ham dreken  qe ta festojme kete eveniment??  :ngerdheshje:  apo do na gatuash ti sot?  :perqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> o broku edhe une fiks ashtu si puna jote e mendoj kete punen e marteses...si behet ne kete rast??? ku do e ham dreken  qe ta festojme kete eveniment??  apo do na gatuash ti sot?


sot ka pizza te une. jeni te ftuar te gjithe forumisht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Martesa nuk eshte per te gjithe, pavaresisht moshes. Martesat ne moshe nen 22 te pakten, s'duhet te ekzistojne fare. Eshte vetem budallallek.

----------


## Endless

> sot ka pizza te une. jeni te ftuar te gjithe forumisht


ouuuu, kaq shume pice paske bere me, sa dalkan e teprokan per gjithe forumin kshu?? apo mjafton fjale mire thoj  :perqeshje:

----------


## Endless

shiko ti ruash dhe ndonje cop pic dhe mias aty e te keqen! apo je me diete kete periudhe ti mia, s'ha pic?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Eh dieta ime! Fillon me zhurme te madhe dhe ashtu papritur me humbet rruges.  :ngerdheshje:  Dua, dua. Cfare pice broke?

----------


## broken_smile

me sa shoh keto dite shume pak veta jane ende aktive ketu, keshtu qe nuk besoj se behemi dhe aq shume...por mos leni vetem te gatuaj aman  :buzeqeshje: 

Mia, une zakonisht e marr te gatshme me perime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

nga to te fryrat si sfungjer

Mia, do benesh si amrikonet  :perqeshje:

----------

